# Windows Time-Out Limit



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Is there a way around it, or is it solely a sign that I need to drop my GPU clock a bit?

I used Precision X to add +50 Mhz to my GPU Clock Offset, then tested it in MSI Kombustor. It works fine for 5 or 10 minutes, then throws up this error: "The NVIDIA OpenGL driver lost connection with the display driver due to exceeding the Windows Time-Out limit and is unable to continue.

The application must close."

I tried it again with +40 MHz and it went for a little longer but not much. My card (760 SC w/ ACX Cooler) is supposed to overclock fairly easily from what I've read.

And apparently the time-out can be increased from 2 seconds to 4 or 8 or whatever in the Windows Registry, but I'm guessing that might cause more problems than it'd be worth?


----------

